# Rascalitta, Meeha, Sapphyre, and Precious



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Well i just rescued these four girls and they are such loves! the woman said they were unsocialized but so far they have given me kisses, groomed me, found out that my cleavage is a great hiding spot, and love love love their new food. They are all completely under weight and need to be bulked up a bit but other than that they are in perfect health. I will be getting new pictures of them as they progress into loving babies. I am unsure of their ages but i would guess they are 9 months to a year. I have a feeling that precious may either be pregnant or just had a litter as her nipples are showing and pink she is also the chunkiest of the three and since i am bulking them up i hope to see that she is just the fattest LoL. I have to further assess the situation before i know if they are up for adoption or if they will have a forever home with me and my hubby and kids. I hope you enjoy the picture of them that i have right now and i will update as they grow.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

awww, what perty girls <3


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

yes they are pretty LoL thank you poppyseed. I can't believe this woman was offering them up as snake food I was shocked!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they're beautiful! and talk about the photo op! all lined up right in a row... they're lucky to have found you.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

well here is the thing LoL I think that Precious may very well be preggers!!! I am not sure yet and once she calms down i will be able to get pics of the belly her nips are showing big time and she is the chunkiest of all. though they are all malnourished and in desperate need of some weight. After i get some pics I will post them in the breeding section right now though i am gonna be safe and put her in a seperate cage and give her a nesting box and such


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

OH good luck
Your silvery hoody is especially lovely i want one


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

woot! Im so happy you finally got them! I got to see them on cam , yay! They are adorable!


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Aww, what cuties! Your Precious does look a bit chunkier, but it might just be the angle - you should post belly pics.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL as soon as she calms down a bit i will be posting belly pics the unfortunate part is they are very skinny so i am unsure if she is just healthier or preggers i am willing to bet she is preganant though i have yet to hear back from the lady. I think i amy give her a call soon


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, beautiful!

its wondrous that you managed to make them stay in one spot for that pic! haha


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL oh bugger that is actually the pic that the person posting them sent me. I haven't been able to get them to hold still at all! they are great though just so grateful I think because whenever I go to the cage (only two days of being home) they all scamper up for scritches and loves! and of course treats LoL!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aaww I love your girls!!! they are so so beautiful!!! awesome pic too.


----------

